# Protech VE Header



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Hey guys, Mike here from protech. We've been thinking about designing and testing a new header for the VE guys, but we're going to take a poll first to determine if we do it or not so please vote and give your comments :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i be interested to see this happen and hopefully it be cheaper for the gen 6 hot shot headers


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have a VE but anything that will be cheaper than hot shot for other people is a plus.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

It's not forseen to be cheaper than the hotshots. Estimated price is going to be 600+ Our goal is to build the highest quality header that produces the best whp available to the ve community. unfortunately speed cost money 



SKD_Tech said:


> I don't have a VE but anything that will be cheaper than hot shot for other people is a plus.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Which VE are you talking about?
VE30DE?
SR20VE?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

More than likely the VE30DE


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

as long as it dyno proven to outperform hotshot gen 6


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> More than likely the VE30DE



uh, no.

SR20VE.

SKD, i think you need to take a break from posting in every forum you can, you've been spreading a lot of wrong information lately.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> More than likely the VE30DE


I was refering to the Sr20VE, I apologize for the misunderstanding. :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

what car is the VE30DE in?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

early 1990s Maxima.


----------

